# carrying a pocket knife



## Jason Adam

lang49 said:


> According to the *LAW* a folding knife less than 3" is not a dangerous weapon. I have no problem with a high school kid carrying a small swiss army knife to school- and neither does the law.


Thats all good if it is your belief, but its terrible advise, as it will get the kid expelled. period....


----------



## Big Nic

Friends , 

Please do not let any child of any age bring a knife to school. I am a public school employee for 28 years now and in my district ( Utica ) the policy is clear *ZERO TOLERANCE* for weapons of any kind including knives. 

I do not agree with this policy but it is crystal clear and spelled out in the 
handbook of rules given to students at the begining of the year. I cannot speak for all districts but would be shocked if the policy anywhere in SE MI was any different. Just not worth it to take the chance. Weapons of any kind equal a 180 day suspension ( one full school year).

As an example of the absurdness of this policy , a few years back I was the head custodian at Utica high school and carried a leatherman super tool daily. A great item to have on your belt to save steps. I was called into the Asst. principals office and asked to stop wearing this *TOOL* because it had a couple knife blades on it. I bristled at this "advice " and refused to stop wearing this item. To make a long story short , it was either give up the leatherman or face disiplinary action. GO FIGURE !!!

I could site many other examples but suffice to say *Do not let students bring a knife to school !!!!*


----------



## boehr

lang49 said:


> According to the *LAW* a folding knife less than 3" is not a dangerous weapon. I have no problem with a high school kid carrying a small swiss army knife to school- and neither does the law.


I agree, that is not good advice. It doesn't matter what you believe or what the law is when we are talking about an issue like this at a school. What matters is what the school says.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

I am also saying that it is not wise to let my brother bring a knife to school with him and he does not bring one but it is ALLOWED in the school that he attends. This is all based on school policy and differs from school to school and just because your school dont allow it dont mean another dont. Read what beohr wrote he is a wise man. "what matters is what the school says" and thats exactly right. So before you come on in here with BS make sure you know what the truth is and thank you BOEHR for clearing all this up


----------



## Leader

If you think about it..... people carry some pretty big knives into bars, gas stations, & stores every hunting season. Especially during deer season. Ever see any of them get arrested? Ever see a cop get excited about it? It's not the size of the knife you need to worry about, it's what you do with it that will get you into trouble.
Myself... I always carry a pocket knife. Thats why I'm so popular at Christmas time. I can open all the gifts...


----------



## lang49

WalleyeHunter81 said:


> So before you come on in here with BS make sure you know what the truth is


Exactly my point...nobody seemed to know/care that the law doesn't prohibit carry of a simple knife...


----------



## Jason Adam

WalleyeHunter811 said:


> I am also saying that it is not wise to let my brother bring a knife to school with him and he does not bring one but it is ALLOWED in the school that he attends. This is all based on school policy and differs from school to school and just because your school dont allow it dont mean another dont. Read what beohr wrote he is a wise man. "what matters is what the school says" and thats exactly right. So before you come on in here with BS make sure you know what the truth is and thank you BOEHR for clearing all this up


Who is stating "BS"???(I'm just confused at who's advise you are critisizing)...


----------



## Jason Adam

lang49 said:


> Exactly my point...nobody seemed to know/care that the law doesn't prohibit carry of a simple knife...


Someone asked about him taking it to school, and thats when people of sound logic suggested it it was a bad idea...


----------



## lang49

Jason Adam said:


> Someone asked about him taking it to school, and thats when people of sound logic suggested it it was a bad idea...


I read that part...I thought this was a law forum...not an opinion forum...


----------



## Leader

"Quote:
Originally Posted by lang49
Exactly my point...nobody seemed to know/care that the law doesn't prohibit carry of a simple knife... 


Someone asked about him taking it to school, and thats when people of sound logic suggested it it was a bad idea..."

People of "sound logic" don't make assumptions based on nothing but emotion. They actually use logic. Logic says since knifing are REALLY RARE in schools, kids probably should be allowed to carry them. Passing some rule prohibiting it is a "FEEL GOOD" rule that actually does nothing to solve a problem that didn't exist except in the minds of a few paranoid people.


----------



## 22 Chuck

If that is 'still the rule' ask someone to put it in writing. Probably wont so then you put it in writing. Write a letter stating what you were told and you will be doing that based on the discussion at date and time with Principal Bob or whoever. Send it by registered to the principal-he will know you got him.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Shouldn't be allowed to have Baseball Bats, Sharp Pencils, a Pen, or the most dangerous things in a High School.....................Breasts.


----------



## boehr

CL-Lewiston said:


> If that is 'still the rule' ask someone to put it in writing. Probably wont so then you put it in writing. Write a letter stating what you were told and you will be doing that based on the discussion at date and time with Principal Bob or whoever. Send it by registered to the principal-he will know you got him.


Don't understand your post. School rule phamphets are sent home every start of the school year and I have seen it, "in writing" in the rules at Portage Central. I will reserve further comment until I understand your post so please clarify.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Jason Adam said:


> Thats all good if it is your belief, but its terrible advise, as it will get the kid expelled. period....


This is what i am talking about BS. In the school that i am referring too and probaly alot of other schools bringing a pocket knife 3" or less will not get a kid expelled nor will it get him in any trouble. The school rules state you can bring one then you can bring one simple as that with no recourse. I i belive that a kid should have a knife in school? Thats a matter of opionon to each his own. If the kid is responsable and the school rules say that its ok and state law says its ok i see no reason why not. If you have a kid that has shown actions that show an reason not to be trusted with a knife then that is all up to the parents.


----------



## lang49

WalleyeHunter811 said:


> This is what i am talking about BS. In the school that i am referring too and probaly alot of other schools bringing a pocket knife 3" or less will not get a kid expelled nor will it get him in any trouble. The school rules state you can bring one then you can bring one simple as that with no recourse. I i belive that a kid should have a knife in school? Thats a matter of opionon to each his own. If the kid is responsable and the school rules say that its ok and state law says its ok i see no reason why not. If you have a kid that has shown actions that show an reason not to be trusted with a knife then that is all up to the parents.


Exactly! And here I thought you and I were butting heads on this...And the parents who think their school's "Zero Tolerance" law is ridiculous have the right and ability to tell their school boards so...


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Nope lang i was with you the whole time. Might have been the way i worded things that had you thinkin i was against it and not for it


----------



## malainse

"380.1313 Dangerous weapon found in possession of pupil:"

This section of law was made to establish the "Reporting" laws of the school districts. In the 80's the school districts were asking for guidelines as to when to call the police on a weapon issue. Plus some schools did not want to be in the public eye and were never calling about weapons issues. 

Some schools used this as a guideline and said under 3" was OK, and others said no knife's at all. That is up to each school district. 

So in a nut shell it states that if this section is violated, the police must be called and what must be done.


----------



## ih772

I grew up and went to school in the middle of farm country and we were not allowed to have a pocket knife in school. You would think that a school full of farmer and factory workers kids would allow it, but they didn't and we made it through the day just fine. I can't remember a time when I ever needed one in all the shop and Vo-Tech classes I attended as we always had a couple pair of heavy duty scissors or something else to use.

The zero tolerance weapons policy is in place so school employees don't have to make a judgment call on what is really a weapon and what might not be a weapon. Students are not even allowed to bring in toys that resemble guns, knives, etc. for the reason listed above. It's clearly spelled out in the school's rule book given out at the beginning of every year to every student. Some districts require parents to sign a statement the they have read and understand the rules as well. It might be overkill but you can thank rotten parenting for the rule changes.


----------



## Jason Adam

WalleyeHunter811 said:


> This is what i am talking about BS. In the school that i am referring too and probaly alot of other schools bringing a pocket knife 3" or less will not get a kid expelled nor will it get him in any trouble. The school rules state you can bring one then you can bring one simple as that with no recourse. I i belive that a kid should have a knife in school? Thats a matter of opionon to each his own. If the kid is responsable and the school rules say that its ok and state law says its ok i see no reason why not. If you have a kid that has shown actions that show an reason not to be trusted with a knife then that is all up to the parents.


Hey, rock and roll dude. Tell your kid to take his knife to school even though it will probably get him in trouble... You're much smarter than everyone else here..


----------



## MuskyDan

ih772 said:


> I grew up and went to school in the middle of farm country and we were not allowed to have a pocket knife in school. You would think that a school full of farmer and factory workers kids would allow it, but they didn't and we made it through the day just fine. I can't remember a time when I ever needed one in all the shop and Vo-Tech classes I attended as we always had a couple pair of heavy duty scissors or something else to use.
> 
> The zero tolerance weapons policy is in place so school employees don't have to make a judgment call on what is really a weapon and what might not be a weapon. Students are not even allowed to bring in toys that resemble guns, knives, etc. for the reason listed above. It's clearly spelled out in the school's rule book given out at the beginning of every year to every student. Some districts require parents to sign a statement the they have read and understand the rules as well. It might be overkill but you can thank rotten parenting for the rule changes.


Overkill yes!! Bad parenting not completely I would certainly add in fear of lawsuits!


----------

